# Muscletech Whey protein



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

I was wondering why Muscletech Whey protein is getting such poor reviews on Sam's club.  The price is very good.  I know they could improve the taste.  

But what about the proteins in the mix.  Is it a quality of protein issue?    I have posted on this before and all I get is "there are better options" out there.  Can someone give me reasons why?  Besides the taste issue? 

I have looked @ serving size and protein per scoop, amino profiles

What do you consider when making a choice to purchase a certain brand of whey? 

What makes a Whey worth 6.50 a pound or 12.00 per pound? 

Thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 22, 2011)

I tried that stuff once and couldn't stop shitting my brains out.  To many fillers and crap in that stuff.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 22, 2011)

Could be the taste, GI problems, haters, who knows? Not sure what the return policy is at Sam's, but if it's the same as Costco's then I would go for it. Doesn't look like a bad deal?
I tried muscle milk at Costco that gave me a lot of GI distress. Not a big deal, I just returned it.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting,  I  really trying to figure out what makes a good protein. 

and why some cost so much.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Interesting,  I  really trying to figure out what makes a good protein.
> 
> and why some cost so much.



And what have you figured out so far?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 22, 2011)

I tried it once and it fucking sucks. Syntha for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

You only get 20 grams of protein per 33 gram scoop.









100% Premium Whey Protein Plus - Sam's Club 5 lbs. Whey Protein Powder


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

Protein ratio to fillers 
quality of protein 
protein processing matters 
fillers! 

Isolates versus concentrates



Intersting article here was informative 

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Whey Protein Isolate


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for your purchase from IronMagLabs. 
All orders are shipped via US Priority Mail or UPS within 24 hours. If you have any questions use the contact page on our site.

Product : Quantity : Price
Whey Protein Chocolate - 1 x 5lb Bag : 1 : 67.99


should have it is a few days


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You only get 20 grams of protein per 33 gram scoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

30% fillers


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

What about a good casein?  

Any suggestions? 

ON gold standard 
Dymatize® Nutrition Elite Casein XT - Chocolate Milk


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thank you for your purchase from IronMagLabs.
> All orders are shipped via US Priority Mail or UPS within 24 hours. If you have any questions use the contact page on our site.
> 
> Product : Quantity : Price
> ...


That's the Whey Isolate I use every day. Zero sugar and zero fat. 100% Pure Whey Isolate (CFM)


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 30% fillers



Doesn't fillers imply that it's added?


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm I have read and read and read and am just sbout as confused about protein as I was when I started all of this LOL.  by this measure Syntha-6 which I have really only seen great reviews and personally love the taste of (strawberry) is 50% filler  44G (1 Scoop) = 22G Protein  http://gnc.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-6542757_gnclabel_pdf.pdf
Not knocking anything just trying to learn.  Is this something to look at when choosing PP


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Doesn't fillers imply that it's added?


 
Maybe Fluff would be a better desription?  

could be implied  but I would assume that there are flavoring agents and texturizing additives.  

the serving size in grams to the net grams of protein ration is what I am seeing is important.  

Need to look at actual grams of protein per serving, serving size adn servings per container to calculate the net value.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

rbmedic75 said:


> Hmm I have read and read and read and am just  sbout as confused about protein as I was when I started all of this LOL.   by this measure Syntha-6 which I have really only seen great reviews  and personally love the taste of (strawberry) is 50% filler  44G (1  Scoop) = 22G Protein  http://gnc.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-6542757_gnclabel_pdf.pdf
> Not knocking anything just trying to learn.  Is this something to look at when choosing PP




It depends. If you don't mind paying for sugar and fat in your protein then no worries but man if you are dieting strict I would avoid a shake that is 12 grams of fat for 44 grams of protein.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I was wondering why Muscletech Whey protein is getting such poor reviews on Sam's club. The price is very good. I know they could improve the taste.
> 
> But what about the proteins in the mix. Is it a quality of protein issue? I have posted on this before and all I get is "there are better options" out there. Can someone give me reasons why? Besides the taste issue?
> 
> ...


 
muscletch products are the best out their bro. better then aas, use everything they offer all at once and ull gain 20 lbs every months! youll be ronnie coleman in about a year!


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Maybe Fluff would be a better desription?
> 
> could be implied  but I would assume that there are flavoring agents and texturizing additives.
> 
> ...



Calling it fluff doesn't really make sense to me. Since a concentrate would contain other parts of the source(milk), like sugar(lactose) which drives up the calories. This is a side effect of the extraction process, not fluff or a filler. I'm sure there is filler, but assuming total protein/total calories = filler% isn't accurate.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn and I just found Syntha-6 for less than $35 for 5lbs LOL


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 22, 2011)

rbmedic75 said:


> Damn and I just found Syntha-6 for less than $35 for 5lbs LOL


 its cheap. i was using true mass for a while bought it for about 35bucks for 5lbs and i liked it


----------



## banker23 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Sam's Club protein is a good deal 70 servings 20g each for about 30 bucks. No GI issues but the ziploc seal tends to break, so I return it about halfway through and get a new one for free! so its like 105 servings for about 30 bucks.

The bad reviews are probably due to taste (choc is better than vanilla though) and the ziploc problem (once the bag was completely vac sealed and I had to cut it with a knife; i used it for about a week then returned it for a new one). Seriously take adbvantage of the return policy...it's their fault for switching to muscletech from EAS which was a better brand.

Obviously, there's better brands out there but this is an unbeatable deal.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't stand it myself. I absolutley hate Muscle tech for one over and I mean over hype the heck out of their products.  They remake their products over and over and over again. I've tried Myofusion by Gaspari couple years ago and will never switch to anything else other then combat from Muscle Pharm.  No trips to the bathroom and kind always find it over at Orbit.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone ever use the Bulk Whey Protein Isolate. reads pretty good




13 different flavors, can be bought in bulk, price seems pretty good compared with other top quality 100% Issolates


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool you can like them on facebook and get another 7% off you purchase.  would make 5lbs of Protein $48 and would make 50lbs $390


----------



## jagbender (Nov 23, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Calling it fluff doesn't really make sense to me. Since a concentrate would contain other parts of the source(milk), like sugar(lactose) which drives up the calories. This is a side effect of the extraction process, not fluff or a filler. I'm sure there is filler, but assuming total protein/total calories = filler% isn't accurate.


 
OK I agree  lets get past this minor point please


----------



## jagbender (Nov 23, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Can't stand it myself. I absolutley hate Muscle tech for one over and I mean over hype the heck out of their products. They remake their products over and over and over again. I've tried Myofusion by Gaspari couple years ago and will never switch to anything else other then combat from Muscle Pharm. No trips to the bathroom and kind always find it over at Orbit.


 

Interesting point.  I wish they had more info on their packaging especially the Whey Products containg creatine.   I cannot find the amount of creatine i per serving.  could be very little but I like to know.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 23, 2011)

rbmedic75 said:


> Anyone ever use the Bulk Whey Protein Isolate. reads pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting  I also like the bulk pricing 

Anyone tried this?  Flavor, texture, mixability. odors?


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> OK I agree  lets get past this minor point please



Saying a product contains 30% filler is saying that the product is garbage. You're misleading people on the board by making thoughtless assumptions.  No it wasn't a minor point. You were wrong and needed to be corrected.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 24, 2011)

its pretty easy to see what the other "grams" in the powders are, example 44g serving has 25 grams of protein, 6 grams of fat, 10 grams of carbs, 500mg of this and 800mg of that if ya add them all up they should be really close to the 44G total of the serving size.  Im gonna order at least two 2 lbs containers of the Nutra Bio so in a week or so I hope to be able to answer the mixability and taste questions.  they also have a LOT of other products on there at good prices.  Extreme Nitric Stack, any thoughts on these types of supps


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just ordered so we will see soon

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]51166 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]GLUCOSAMINE/CHONDROITIN with MSM 150 V-CAPS [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]1  [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$16.25[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]WPI2  [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Whey Protein Isolate - 2 Pounds [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]1[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$24.83[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Flavor: Orange Cream[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]AUTOSHIP: NO-AS[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]WPI2  [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Whey Protein Isolate - 2 Pounds [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]1[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$24.83[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Flavor: CHERRY Vanila[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]AUTOSHIP: NO-AS[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]24781  [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]EXTREME NITRIC STACK KIWI STRAWBERRY 500 GRAMS [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]1  [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$39.67[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Facebook New Likes:_[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]($7.39)[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Shipping: _[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Shipping Coupon (NB1345):_[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$6.95[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Sales Tax:_[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$0.00[/SIZE][/FONT]

Its cool once you figure out which one (flavor you like) you can save another 10% by having them auto ship it to you every 30, 60, 90 days when ever you want.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Saying a product contains 30% filler is saying that the product is garbage. You're misleading people on the board by making thoughtless assumptions. No it wasn't a minor point. You were wrong and needed to be corrected.


 
What ever you want to call it filler, Byproducts, fat, carbs. 30 % is not protein

I never called any product garbage. The label is all you need to tell you what is in a "serving" 

33 gram serving size net 20 grams protein 30+ % is not protein

Can you show me where I called any product garbage or mislead anyone?

Seriously I am trying to learn about what makes a good protein? I have purchased Muscletech products. 


If you didn't notice the emoticon when I posted the "filler" question?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thank you for your purchase from IronMagLabs.
> All orders are shipped via US Priority Mail or UPS within 24 hours. If you have any questions use the contact page on our site.
> 
> Product : Quantity : Price
> ...



Yeah! Chocolate is delicious.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> What about a good casein?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



I really liked ON's chocolate casein. 



heavyiron said:


> That's the Whey Isolate I use every day. *Zero sugar and zero fat.* 100% Pure Whey Isolate (CFM)



And sweetened with Stevia! 

*http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/whey-protein-isolate/*


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

been using the Dymatize® Nutrition Elite Casein XT - Chocolate Milk  I don't like is as well as the ON casein for sure.
  I hate to say this but the GNC casein "on sale"  is good.  I like the thickening of the GNC casein for protein pudding.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Doesn't *fillers *imply that it's added?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this an argument over semantics? Can I join in? 



PushAndPull said:


> Saying a product contains 30% filler is saying that the product is garbage. You're misleading people on the board by making thoughtless assumptions.  No it wasn't a minor point. *You were wrong and needed to be corrected.*



_How would you word it correctly? 
_ 
I'm assuming you had or have a general idea of what he _meant _to say, so how would you revise his statement to make it more accurate and less thoughtless? 

If I'm not mistaken, jag was responding to heavy's post. Do the math. Twenty grams of protein (the product jag was inquiring about) in a 33 gram scoop. That leaves 13 _non-protein grams_ or what jag described as "filler".



heavyiron said:


> You only get 20 grams of protein per 33 gram scoop. (snip)


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> What ever you want to call it filler, Byproducts, fat, carbs. 30 % is not protein
> 
> I never called any product garbage. The label is all you need to tell you what is in a "serving"
> 
> ...



Help me out with the math. Where are you getting 30% from?

20/33 makes 60% is protein, right? So there's 40% that is non-protein or did I drop the ball there?

And fwiw, it's clear to me that PushAndPull sees the term filler as synonymous with garbage.

IronMagLabs isolate product is all protein. *Boom!*  Just what the doctor ordered for the keto dieter.

Syntha 6 is a mix of protein and carbs as is Myofusion, again if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 26, 2011)

Gaspari Nutrition's Myofusion. Banana perfection. 
Enough said...


----------



## jagbender (Nov 27, 2011)

CJ 

30+% came from a general calculation 20/33  roughly 30+%  
Actually very close to 40%   "*non protien matter*"


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

God damn it! It's spelled protein! You're wrong and need corrected!!! grrr


----------



## jagbender (Nov 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> God damn it! It's spelled protein! You're wrong and need corrected!!! grrr




Use you moderator powers and edit that for me please  LOL


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 28, 2011)

The difference between isolate and concentrate is the purity of the extract. I imagine if you had a really shitty concentrate then it would basically be powdered milk. Would you consider milk, whey protein with a lot of fillers? No, you would just call it powdered milk. I see filler as something that's added and used to fill some gap in the product. I've never heard of anyone wanting a product that has lots of fillers, and that's why I said it makes it sound like garbage. There is nothing wrong with concentrates or milk unless you're lactose intolerant or maybe cutting.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Is this an argument over semantics? Can I join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's the person who's doing the math that matters. 


heavyiron said:


> It depends. If you don't mind paying for sugar and fat in your protein then no worries but man if you are dieting strict I would avoid a shake that is 12 grams of fat for 44 grams of protein.



If you're not lactose intolerant, want the extra calories, find the *listed ingredients* acceptable, then I would go with the concentrate and save some money.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm lactose intolerant and most of the proteins on the market to me are garbage.  I can see a lot of points being thrown around here but push and pull hit it on three head with the last comment.  If you can afford having something in your diet and its cheaper go for it.  

Now I need to try out this nutra bio.  Price seems decent for a lactose free protein.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> If you're not lactose intolerant, want the extra calories, find the *listed ingredients* acceptable, then I would go with the concentrate and save some money.


I'm dieting strict right now so for me its a no go. I need a shake with zero fat and sugar.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2011)

Im sure pricing to an extent has something to do with the quality of what you are buying, that is unless WP is selling protein.  

Those fillers or whatever we decided to call them are non protein.  Call it what you want when I am paying for protein I expect to get protein.  Id love to try the IM stuff but I just cant justify the extra few dollars per pound.  I have no doubt its good but so is chicken breast, and steaks, and fish. 

By this evening I should have ordered the nutrabio vanilla to give it a try.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I'm dieting strict right now so for me its a no go. I need a shake with zero fat and sugar.



Completely understand this. Even on a maintenance diet I perfer isolate since it allows me more flexibility in my diet. Just seemed like concentrate was getting a bad rap.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 29, 2011)

Just an update  I received my IML whey yesterday.  Pleased with the product 
Smells good, tastes good and mixes well.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Just an update  I received my IML whey yesterday.  Pleased with the product
> Smells good, tastes good and mixes well.


Which flavor?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Use you moderator powers and edit that for me please  LOL



I'm powerless in the supps subforum! lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> It's the person who's doing the math that matters.



Gotcha.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 30, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Which flavor?


 

Chocolate   Just finished my morning shake now


----------



## jagbender (Nov 30, 2011)

One thing I have noticed in Buying different brands and price levels. 

The Cheaper the cost per pound , typically the more "off" smells there are in the bag. 

Is The smell of the product a valid indicator of the quality of  protein? I am not sure. But I think my Nose knows.

and Common sense you tell you that there IS something to the quality / smell issue.  

From worst smelling to best smelling tasting, this is whay I have experienced 

Muscletech Whey @ Sam's had a off smell to it 
EAS whey @ Sam's had a slight off smell to it 
GNC amplified whey has a clean smell with a slight "plastic" smell
ON whey smells good tastes good
Isagenics Whey smells good tastes good 
IML smells good and tastes good


----------



## banker23 (Nov 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> One thing I have noticed in Buying different brands and price levels.
> 
> The Cheaper the cost per pound , typically the more "off" smells there are in the bag.
> 
> ...


 
I think I am following you here...the EAS  is slightly less off than the Muscletech though. Not bad just like there's been some malt added or something.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got my Nutra Bio shipment. I ordered it day before thankgiving and they had posted that shipping would not resume till monday. Sure enough monday I got a tracking number and today it arrived. Had to try some LOL.

 I ordered Orange Cream and Cherry Vanilla, Tried the Orange cream thus far (about half hour ago) first impressions. The consistency in the container is MUCH different than the Syntha-6 and ON products, they are very loose (kinda like sugar or coarse flour) the Nutra Bio is more like a light fluffy brown sugar type it kinda hangs together but doesnt lump. Not sure how to describe it but definatley different and not in a bad way. Smells Good, just like orange cream and cherry vanilla. Mixed it with lowfat milk (out of almond milk) mixed pretty easily, I used a cup and fork to stir it, usually with ON and Syntha I get a fair amount of nonmixed little floatting protein clumps (just little ones no biggy and it never bothered me any) the Nutra Bio seemed to mix up a little better only had one or two tinny clumps that I could have finished stirring out. If I used a shaker it would have been all mixed. The taste for the Orange cream is very mild (i consider the Syntha-6 very rich in flavor ie strawberry) the Nutra was very mild could definately tell it was orange cream but not an overpowering taste. I could easily drink this if I wasnt even looking for a protein drink. 

I will let you all know if there are any diggestive issues (never have had any with pretty much anythign ive eaten or drank) all in all Im very pleased. Its a 100% pure issolate protein for $50/5lbs minus any sales and discounts, a bunch of flavors to keep it interesting and they seem to run quite a few sales got an email the other day for an additional 12% off and they had a 15% black friday sale. I am happy and will be ordering more cant wait to try the Nitric Stack.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 1, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I think I am following you here...the EAS is slightly less off than the Muscletech though. Not bad just like there's been some malt added or something.


 Yes  the EAS and a slight "funk" to it  but the Muscletech had an "odor"  
definatly not appetizing


----------



## jagbender (Dec 1, 2011)

rbmedic75 said:


> Just got my Nutra Bio shipment. I ordered it day before thankgiving and they had posted that shipping would not resume till monday. Sure enough monday I got a tracking number and today it arrived. Had to try some LOL.
> 
> I ordered Orange Cream and Cherry Vanilla, Tried the Orange cream thus far (about half hour ago) first impressions. The consistency in the container is MUCH different than the Syntha-6 and ON products, they are very loose (kinda like sugar or coarse flour) the Nutra Bio is more like a light fluffy brown sugar type it kinda hangs together but doesnt lump. Not sure how to describe it but definatley different and not in a bad way. Smells Good, just like orange cream and cherry vanilla. Mixed it with lowfat milk (out of almond milk) mixed pretty easily, I used a cup and fork to stir it, usually with ON and Syntha I get a fair amount of nonmixed little floatting protein clumps (just little ones no biggy and it never bothered me any) the Nutra Bio seemed to mix up a little better only had one or two tinny clumps that I could have finished stirring out. If I used a shaker it would have been all mixed. The taste for the Orange cream is very mild (i consider the Syntha-6 very rich in flavor ie strawberry) the Nutra was very mild could definately tell it was orange cream but not an overpowering taste. I could easily drink this if I wasnt even looking for a protein drink.
> 
> I will let you all know if there are any diggestive issues (never have had any with pretty much anythign ive eaten or drank) all in all Im very pleased. Its a 100% pure issolate protein for $50/5lbs minus any sales and discounts, a bunch of flavors to keep it interesting and they seem to run quite a few sales got an email the other day for an additional 12% off and they had a 15% black friday sale. I am happy and will be ordering more cant wait to try the Nitric Stack.


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Yes  the EAS and a slight "funk" to it  but the Muscletech had an "odor"
> definatly not appetizing



The cytosport shit costco sells has the same "odor" to it.  Luckily I cant use that specific one cause its not lactose free.  The lactose free one they have is nice but pricey.  

I might have to try the IM stuff in the future just to have a reference point compared to all the other types out there.  One of my favorites was ATW(all the whey).  Sadly they are no more.

Nice review on a lot of proteins though Jag.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just tried the cherry vanilla, used a shaker cup it mixed up perfectly and I like the taste of the cherry vanilla even better than the Orange cream, A little stronger taste to it.  The Nutra Bio do require more liquid than the Syntha or ON, a full 8 oz per scoop of protein.  No digestive issue at all (i've never had with any of them though)  Verry Happy with the whole purchase.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2011)

rbmedic75 said:


> Just tried the cherry vanilla, used a shaker cup it mixed up perfectly and I like the taste of the cherry vanilla even better than the Orange cream, A little stronger taste to it.  The Nutra Bio do require more liquid than the Syntha or ON, a full 8 oz per scoop of protein.  No digestive issue at all (i've never had with any of them though)  Verry Happy with the whole purchase.



Not to side track on Jags thread but I have an order of vanilla on the way.  If I like it and it likes me ill be ordering 50lbs.  If I can just get a free or low shipping with the discount codes it will be close to 6-7 dollars per lb.


----------



## squigader (Dec 1, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Not to side track on Jags thread but I have an order of vanilla on the way.  If I like it and it likes me ill be ordering 50lbs.  If I can just get a free or low shipping with the discount codes it will be close to 6-7 dollars per lb.



Shipping is probably the most non-flexible part of any deal, those costs are out of hand for any seller.

But will the gods deliver?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 2, 2011)

trying a new blend soon will post up some thoughts. I had a shake today and will try it tomorrow. I am a little weary because of the egg protein. whole eggs and egg whites cause some wicked gas. going to see how I feel drinking a shake tonight


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

As I suspected   The egg protein contributes to a foul gas emission!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 5, 2011)

What muscle tech usually does is they add 1000 ingredients in a proprietary blend to most of their products. The problem is the actual amount of ingredients is miniscule. The ingredients do NOT work at those doses. Stick to simpler products that actually give you what they say. 

IML products are great, you can't go wrong with them. If you're looking for casein, try on gold standard, that's what I use.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Dec 5, 2011)

squigader said:


> Shipping is probably the most non-flexible part of any deal, those costs are out of hand for any seller.
> 
> But will the gods deliver?


 
Yeah not usually much the supplier can do with shipping prices BUT they still run free shipping and deals ( I know I do with my performance truck Parts) It really just figured into pricing of the product. When I ordered my tuff they had a shipping special of a set price $6.95


actually just looked and they still have the set rate shipping just enter SAVE4 in the checkout coupon thing and you get shipping for $6.95 BUT it does not apply to 50LB orders  Sorry man


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> What muscle tech usually does is they add 1000 ingredients in a proprietary blend to most of their products. The problem is the actual amount of ingredients is miniscule. The ingredients do NOT work at those doses. Stick to simpler products that actually give you what they say.
> 
> IML products are great, you can't go wrong with them. If you're looking for casein, try on gold standard, that's what I use.


 
I have Both IML whey adn ON Casein!  Also this new belnd I am trying


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2011)

One thing I noticed it the Packaging on the IML whey, the zipper will not stay closed if you pick up the bag from the top.    If you seal the bag adn support it from the bottoem the zipper will stay closed.  I will just keep a couple of old 5# tubs to use in the future.


----------



## 258884 (Dec 6, 2011)

j I will just keep a couple of old 5# tubs to use in the future.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bingo. Just let your visitors know that it's not really MuscleMilk---or maybe Prince can provide a peel away label.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

they over exaggerate on allot of their products.


----------

